# the heston bean experimental cooking thread!



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Apologies for the odd title but its the only thing I could think of!

I was wondering, have any of the forum roasters ever tried some different types of cooking the greens?

Some examples I thought off the top of my head include:

Sandwich bag in a toaster??

microwave! seriously...anyone ever tried??

BBQ? sort of a spit roast type affair I am thinking??

Maybe even something a bit off the wall like 5 mins in the oven then in the normal roaster?

thoughts?


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

There is a guy on coffeesnobs who preheats his beans in a microwave. There are also a lot of whacky roasters (machines) and methods. Definitely plenty of BBQ and hot air fryer roasting.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Long before I ever knew anything about roasting, I bought some greens, created a tin foil packet around them ( with plenty of space around them), and put it in the oven. I flipped it around every so often until they looked roasted.

Can't say it's a route I'd recommend to try (certainly not more than once), but it was fun and interesting to try without the expense of actually buying anything other than greens


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I've often wondered if a tumble drier would work..I'm still looking for a wire mesh ball to keep the beans in though


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Roasting in a tumble drier, are you nuts? 

I've seen a homemade roaster before made from a baked bean tin (or similar) with vanes riveted in and a sort of rotisserie motor slowly spinning it over a heat source. I'm wondering about trying something similar with my heat gun as the heat source but I wouldn't know how to motorise it!

I would definitely like to build a roaster at some point but I should probably wait until I'm not living in a 1 bed flat with no garden!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

It is very interesting you should mention this as i have been thinking of ways to create smoked coffee, which i thought may be interesting, the lapsang souchong of the coffee world! i guess it may have already been done, i will do some research. Maybe an even more interesting take would be tea smoked coffee!!!

I have designed a home made cold smoker for fish, when i have built it i will try smoking roasted beans, if that doesn't work i will figure out somehow roasting and smoking simultaneously!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> Roasting in a tumble drier, are you nuts?
> 
> I've seen a homemade roaster before made from a baked bean tin (or similar) with vanes riveted in and a sort of rotisserie motor slowly spinning it over a heat source. I'm wondering about trying something similar with my heat gun as the heat source but I wouldn't know how to motorise it!
> 
> I would definitely like to build a roaster at some point but I should probably wait until I'm not living in a 1 bed flat with no garden!


maybe attatching a steel drum to the top of your grinder, with an electric whisk attachment fixed to the bolt on the burr to spin the beans

inside the drum. then a heat gun to provide the heat!! haha, i personally will not be trying this!! but it may work..


----------



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

probably saw it on youtube but this guy had two metal sieves together attached to a drill which was mounted in a pc case, then placed on the kitchen work top and used the gas hob to roast. looked like something from scrapheap challenge.

think he was a bit bored one sunday and had an epiphany, have to say was tempted to recreate it to see if that actually worked?


----------

